# 1-15-08 Bottom bumping



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I played hooky from work to take advantage of another beautiful day in the Gulf. We headed out early Tuesday morning with the same crew as last time; James, Kevin and myself. We had theGulf to ourselves and it was flat all day. We headed to the Yellow Gravel area and made one stop on the way for some bait. The bait was thick and it didn't take long to catch more bait then we could use for the trip. We continued on from there and when we arrived at the spot there was very little wind so we decided to drift our spot instead of anchor. On our first drift, I jigged up a Scamp and James caught a decent Almaco on a livey. We made another pass and this time I was using a fish finder rig with squid and James was using a 2 hook rig with squid. We both bowed up and I pulled up another Scamp and James pulls up a big Trigger and our 1st of 3 Creole fish for the day.










Kevin also had a good hit on a Ruby but the fish missed the hook. The action slowed down for a while so we ran to another spot without much luck. We eventually went back to the first spot and anchored up. The fishing was pretty slow the rest of the day until about an hour before dark the Mingo's got fired up. We put 24 of them on ice before calling it a day. Over all it was a pretty good trip but I was surprised that we didn't get any Grouper or AJ's with all the good bait we had. 

Final tally: 24 Mingo's, 2 Triggers, 3 Scamp, 3 Creole fish, 1 Almaco and a handful of White Snapper.










Here is a pic of James holding his prize for the day.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

My mouth is waterin' reading that report! Good job, its nice when you can get out this time of year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch Matt.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Trigger :hungry

Thanks for the report matt.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Matt, one of these days I am going to find that secret hole of yours :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great Catch! :bowdown:takephoto Weather Gods were kind to you last couple of days.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch! Makes me wish I didn't have to work!


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad ya'll could finally make it out to the gulf. I know what a feast that catch will turn in to.


----------



## skeeter20 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice catch and nice weather can't ask for more. Good job:toast


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn fine mess of fish. Good eating every one of them.:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man I wish I could have gone brother, but work is slammn' me


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch, where's the yellow gravel? Never heard of it.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellow Gravel is about 30-40 miles South of Pensacola Pass. Its a large area of natural bottom with lots of big rocks and ledges. Its basically the continental shelf SW of the nipple. Depth's ranging from 200-350ft.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *frydaddy (1/22/2008)*Nice catch, where's the yellow gravel? Never heard of it.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yellow gravel <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29 50 649 87 16 197[/B] and west within 2 miles<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Catch

Did you catch a bunch of Red Snapper for practice?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> Did you catch a bunch of Red Snapper for practice?


We got most of our Snapper catching practice out of the way on the last trip. They didn't mess with us too much this tripalthough we did watch 3 close to 8lbs float away.:crying


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch and great report:bowdown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nicely done :clap


----------

